# Stollentroll gesperrt



## Markus (10 August 2008)

Also,

unabhängig davon wie gut oder schlecht das was "Stollentroll" hier geschrieben hat war, meiner meineung nach war es überflüssig. Sein drang auf "freie meinungsäusserung" ist sicher rnicht verboten. Da sich seine Beiträge jedoch auf seine "freie Meinungsäusserung" reduzierten, mich seine persönliche Meinung nicht interessiert - nein sie stört mich sogar beim lesen der Beiträge, habe ich ihn gesperrt.

Hat damit jemand ein Problem?

Abgesehen davon war er zu 99,9% ein zweitaccount von irgendeinem Spassvogel. erbärmlich, aber solche Kreakturen gibt es hier leider (noch) zuviele.

Er war unter der Email ***@trash-mail.de registriert. Dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.


----------



## vierlagig (10 August 2008)

mal angenommen, stollentroll soll laut umfrage wieder freigeschaltet werden:

du bist doch auch nur ein diktator und würdest dich nicht dem willen des volkes beugen - oder täusche ich mich in dir?


----------



## Markus (10 August 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> mal angenommen, stollentroll soll laut umfrage wieder freigeschaltet werden:
> 
> du bist doch auch nur ein diktator und würdest dich nicht dem willen des volkes beugen - oder täusche ich mich in dir?


 

100 punkte - er wird definitif gsperrt bleiben... 
aber anhören tu ichs mir trotzdem mal


----------



## vierlagig (10 August 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> 100 punkte - er wird definitif gsperrt bleiben...
> aber anhören tu ichs mir trotzdem mal



diktator der versucht sein volk in die irre zu führen? tz... aber so ist das in diktaturen, es geht nur darum zu unterdrücken und auszubeuten...


----------



## MW (10 August 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> schweinediktator der versucht sein volk in die irre zu führen? tz... aber so ist das in diktaturen, es geht nur darum zu unterdrücken und auszubeuten...


 
Und gleich wird Vierlagig gesperrt, wegen Diktator feindlichen Aussagen !


----------



## Tobi P. (10 August 2008)

Ach was, der teilt sich einfach auf: Wenn eine Lage gesperrt wird machen die anderen weiter - mehrfach redundante Einspeisung sozusagen *ROFL*


Gruß Tobi


----------



## waldy (10 August 2008)

Hallo,

ich möchte hier auch meine Meinung aussagen , darf ich noch ? 

Ich habe noch keine Thread von "Stollentroll" gelesen, nur ich möchte was aus meine Erfahrung schon sagen.
@ Markus mag keine Wahrheit.
Und welche Witzte er kann auch nicht übertragen 
Dann macht er Sofort Beträge zum loschen .


Und ich habe welche Gefüll, das Markus mag auch keine Leute, wenn er meinst, das die sind untere deine Nivau.

Ich kann auch hier frage stellen, vielleicht müssen wir Markus auch sperren ?

gruß waldy


----------



## FvE (10 August 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> mal angenommen, stollentroll soll laut umfrage wieder freigeschaltet werden:
> 
> du bist doch auch nur ein diktator und würdest dich nicht dem willen des volkes beugen - oder täusche ich mich in dir?



4L ich glaube ich habe mich in Dir getäuscht.
Dass gerade Du dich für uns Trolle einsetzt, alle Achtung

*Vielen Dank
*Gruss FvE


----------



## Rainer Hönle (10 August 2008)

waldy schrieb:


> Ich habe noch keine Thread von "Stollentroll" gelesen


Den User "Stollentroll" suchen und alle Beiträge von ihm anzeigen lassen.



> Und welche Witzte er kann auch nicht übertragen


Ehrlich gesagt habe ich auch manchmal Schwierigkeiten, in deinen Beiträgen festzustellen (oder hineinzuinterpretieren), ob dies Spaß oder Ernst oder nur kompliziert ausgedrückt ist.


----------



## SPSKILLER (10 August 2008)

*Find ich nicht ok*

Hallo allerseits,

ich habe für Stollentroll gevotet, weil ich die Gründe für die Sperrung nicht nachvollziehen kann. 



> unabhängig davon wie gut oder schlecht das was "Stollentroll" hier geschrieben hat war, meiner meineung nach war es überflüssig. Sein drang auf "freie meinungsäusserung" ist sicher rnicht verboten. Da sich seine Beiträge jedoch auf seine "freie Meinungsäusserung" reduzierten, mich seine persönliche Meinung nicht interessiert - nein sie stört mich sogar beim lesen der Beiträge, habe ich ihn gesperrt.


Wenn Markus diese Begründung konsequent bei allen Usern durchziehen würde, dann wäre es hier bald ziemlich leer.

Ausserdem ist er ja nicht ausfällig oder unverschämt geworden.
Zumindest nicht bei den Beiträgen die ich gelesen habe.

Mich würden mal die Gründe der Herren interessieren, die so bereitwillig für einen Rauswurf voten...

Ich finde die Sache bedenklich!

Gruß Micha


----------



## waldy (10 August 2008)

Hallo,


> ob dies Spaß oder Ernst oder nur kompliziert ausgedrückt ist.


 - hallo,
 na ja, in Forum Leute machen manchmal auch Spass.
Einfach sind Witzte Lüstige und Langweile, das entscheidet jede für sich selber.


gruß waldy


----------



## OHGN (10 August 2008)

Soll an Stollentroll ein Exampel (aber wozu) statuiert werden?
Ich habe in den letzten 2 Jahren hier teilweise Sachen gelesen, da habe ich mich echt gewundert dass einige an recht fragwürdigen Diskussionen Beteiligte nicht postum gesperrt worden sind.
Letztendlich fand ich es aber eigentlich immer gut, dass es soweit nicht gekommen ist, sagt dies doch viel über die menschliche Kompetenz und Toleranz der Forenadministration aus, wenn Diese nicht wegen jeder Kleinigkeit gleich zu solch rigiden Maßnahmen greift.
Aber vor diesem Hintergrund kann ich Stollentrolls Sperrung nicht verstehen.
Ich habe in Stollentrolls Beiträgen jedenfalls keine beleidigenden oder in anderer Weise gegen die Regeln verstoßende Inhalte gesehen, wenngleich der Schalk ihm bei einigen Beiträgen schon im Nacken saß.
Aber deswegen gleich sperren?
Ist er denn vorher wenigstens mal verwarnt worden?


			
				vierlagig schrieb:
			
		

> schweinediktator der versucht sein volk in die irre zu führen? tz... aber so ist das in diktaturen, es geht nur darum zu unterdrücken und auszubeuten...


 
Also dieser Aussage kann ich so nicht zustimmen, ich habe dieses Forum immer als tolerant und offen empfunden.
Aber diese Schnellschuss-Sperraktion verstehe ich nun wirklich nicht.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (10 August 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> schweinediktator der versucht sein volk in die irre zu führen? tz... aber so ist das in diktaturen, es geht nur darum zu unterdrücken und auszubeuten...



Schweinediktator ist aber sehr, sehr hart.
Ich würde an Deiner Stelle etwas mehr auf meine Wortwahl achten. 
Es könnte leicht als Beleidigung aufgefasst werden.

Ansonsten stimme ich dir aber zu

*Vote for Stollentroll

*Gruss 
Audsuperuser


----------



## jabba (10 August 2008)

waldy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> - hallo,
> na ja, in Forum Leute machen manchmal auch Spass.
> Einfach sind Witzte Lüstige und Langweile, das entscheidet jede für sich selber.
> ...


 

Apropros Spass


----------



## waldy (10 August 2008)

Hallo,
@ jabba - ich habe diese Gelbe Buch genau angeguckt - Super.
Nur da fehlen noch ein Text in Mitte auf dem Buch - " SPS Lehrgang von Waldy" , das würde sehr genau da rein passen :=)

gruß waldy


----------



## Larry Laffer (10 August 2008)

Na, ihr seid ja drauf ...
In diesem Thread hat mir bislang der Beitrag von OHGN noch am Besten gefallen - dicht gefolgt von Jabba.
Ich finde auch, dass es vermessen ist hier eine Hexenjagd zu veranstalten.
Ich fände es allerdings auch sehr schön, wenn sich jeder (auch ohne einen Zweit- und Dritt-Nick zu benutzen) auch so zutrauen würde, hier seine Meninung frei zu äüßern.

Mein Statement dazu also :
*Dafür* zu Meinungs-Äußerung
*Dagegen* zu Mehrfach-Nicks
Und das sollte eigentlich auch ganz konkret unser Ist-Zustand sein ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## vierlagig (10 August 2008)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Schweinediktator ist aber sehr, sehr hart.



diktatur ist diktatur, da gibt es keine gute und keine besonders böse! - alle scheiße!

ansonsten stimme ich SPSKILLER und OHGN zu: das war ein schnellschuß ohne nachvollziehbaren grund und es ist sehr schade, dass dies in einem "toleranten und offenen" forum passieren kann...

was sagen eigentlich die super-moderatoren volker und ralle dazu?


----------



## vierlagig (10 August 2008)

grad einen sehr treffenden satz gefunden



			
				bleibt anonym schrieb:
			
		

> Es wäre der Sache sicherlich dienlicher gewesen wenn man andere User nicht kürzlich erst wieder entsperrt hätte....


----------



## Rainer Hönle (10 August 2008)

Also ich stimme Larry zu:


> Dafür zu Meinungs-Äußerung
> Dagegen zu Mehrfach-Nicks


Und dies sollte wirklich der Istzustand sein. Zweit- oder Dritt-Nicks nur um sich unflätig äußern zu können, halte ich gelinde gesagt für suboptimal. Wer hat so etwas nötig? Dies schadet dem Forum, das doch vielen Hilfe gibt und natürlich auch viel Vergnügen bereiten kann. Und das nicht zwingend auf Kosten anderer.
Die Beiträge von Stollentroll halte ich nicht für überragend aber auch nicht für sperrwürdig. Allerdings finde ich Anmeldungen mit **@trash-mail.de etc. schon suspekt.

@4L: 
Die Äußerungen wie Propagandaminister und Reichskriegsminister finde ich persönlich schon sehr hart. Ich denke nicht, dass Markus die Sperrung vorher mit Volker und Ralle abgestimmt hat. Warum greifst Du jetzt die beiden an? Diese Angelegenheit ist mit Markus zu klären.


----------



## vierlagig (10 August 2008)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> @4L:
> Die Äußerungen wie Propagandaminister und Reichskriegsminister finde ich persönlich schon sehr hart. Ich denke nicht, dass Markus die Sperrung vorher mit Volker und Ralle abgestimmt hat. Warum greifst Du jetzt die beiden an? Diese Angelegenheit ist mit Markus zu klären.



ich möchte dies bitte nicht als angriff gedeutet wissen und entschuldige mich, sofern nötig in aller form bei volker und ralle! bei markus für den schweinediktator natürlich auch!



> Humor (äqu. Ironie, Sarkasmus, Spott, Zynismus) ist als solches nicht gesondert ausgewiesen!



mich würde halt nur interessieren ob das allein markus seine entscheidung war oder ob es abgesprochen wurde!


----------



## forendiva (10 August 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> *Dagegen* zu Mehrfach-Nicks



*ACK*

Wo kämen wir hin, wenn hier mehrere gleich heißen würden!


----------



## Rainer Hönle (10 August 2008)

*Humor:* (lat. (h)umor = Feuchtigkeit, Saft; in der Antike im Sinne von der richtigen Mischung der Körpersäfte, die zu einer guten Stimmung verhilft) gilt auf den ersten Blick als eine Fähigkeit, ein Lachen hervorrufen zu können. Als „humorvoll“ werden daher oft Personen bezeichnet, die andere zum Lachen bringen. Eine andere und viel engere Auffassung wird jedoch in der im deutschen Sprachgebrauch sprichwörtlichen Wendung „Humor ist, wenn man trotzdem lacht“ ausgedrückt.
*Ironie:* Die einfachste Form der Ironie besteht darin, das Gegenteil von dem zu sagen, was man meint. Wenn der Zuhörer das Gesagte als Ironie versteht, macht er sich sozusagen zum Komplizen des Sprechers, wodurch einer möglichen Kritik an dem unausgesprochen Gemeinten von vornherein der Boden entzogen wird. Wenn er die Äußerung nicht als ironisch versteht, setzt sich der Zuhörer dem Verdacht aus, nicht klug genug zu sein, den Widerspruch zwischen Aussage und Sachverhalt zu erkennen. 
*Sarkasmus:* Der Begriff Sarkasmus bezeichnet beißenden, bitteren und verletzenden Spott und Hohn. „Sarkasmus“ ist ein latinisiertes griechisches Substantiv (σαρκασμός sarkasmós, „die Zerfleischung, der beißende Spott“, von altgriechisch sarkazein „sich das Maul zerreißen, zerfleischen, verhöhnen“, von σάρξ, sarx „das (rohe) Fleisch“). Die Redefigur des Sarkasmus fand schon in der antiken Rhetorik (z. B. Demosthenes, Cicero) Verwendung.
*Spott:* Spott ist das bewusste Lächerlichmachen ("Verspotten") eines Menschen, einer bestimmten Gruppe oder deren echter oder vermeintlicher Werte. Er wird als Entblößung und daher oft schmerzhafter als eine äußerliche Verletzung empfunden. Treten Verachtung und Ehrabschneidung hinzu, wird von Hohn gesprochen, beinhaltet der Spott eine starke Schadenfreude, so spricht man von Häme. 
*Zynismus:* Der Zynismus (griechisch κυνισμός kynismós wörtlich „die Hundigkeit“ im Sinne von „Bissigkeit“, von κύων kyon „der Hund“) bezeichnete ursprünglich die Lebensanschauung der antiken Kyniker. Heute bezeichnet man als Zynismus zum einen eine Haltung, die in (manchmal absichtlich) verletzender Weise die Wertvorstellungen anderer herabsetzt oder missachtet, und zum anderen auch eine Haltung, die moralische Werte grundsätzlich in Frage stellt (und sich darüber hinaus manchmal auch über sie lustig macht).

Soweit wikipedia. Bei Humor und Ironie bin ich immer gerne dabei. Sarkasmus, Spott und Zynismus ist nicht ganz mein Fall.


----------



## jabba (10 August 2008)

Also 4l ich kann Dir da nicht ganz zustimmen.

Wenn sich jemand im Forum verdient gemacht hat, kann er auch seine Meinung äußern oder krach anfangen.
Das kann auch einer mit dem ersten Beitrag, wenn dies konstruktiv ist und berechtigt.
Aber, ich laufe auch nicht in die nächste Kneipe, reisse die Türe auf und brülle " Ihr seid alles Arschlöscher", und wundere mich dann das keiner mit mir spricht.

Ich will hier auf keinen Fall Kriterien aufstellen , ab x Beiträge darf man und darunter nicht, das ist vollkommen individuell.

Es gibt doch so ein schönen alte Sprichwort:



> Wie man in den Wald ruft, so schallt es heraus


 
Nach meiner Meinung ist so ein Stollentroll wie ein Tamagotchi, es wird mit Reaktionen auf die Antworten gefüttert, wenn man das unterlässt geht es ein.

Und ich finde es gut, das Markus so langsam mal die Notbremse zieht, nach meiner Meinung könnte er das durchaus öfter machen.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (10 August 2008)

Ich finde es gut, dass sich hier manche für andere einsetzen. Dies trifft auch auf 4L zu. Aber die wie jabba schrieb: Der Ton macht die Musik. Und wenn es zu laut wird, fallen die Reaktionen entsprechend aus, da der andere sich angegriffen fühlt.
Zum Thema Humor: jabba waren die "Arschlöscher" Absicht oder ein Vertippsler?


----------



## waldy (10 August 2008)

Hallo Leute,
so kann man lange diskutieren, wo ist Anfang und Ende am Holzkante , von Links nach Rechts , oder von Rechts nach Links.

Ich wolte nur sagen, das jede in seine Leben macht welche Fehler, und jede möchte danach noch eine Chans haben, und das anderes machen, als vorher.

Also, geben SIe noch ein mal eien Chans für ihn und dann schauen mal.

gruß waldy


----------



## Larry Laffer (10 August 2008)

forendiva schrieb:


> Wo kämen wir hin, wenn hier mehrere gleich heißen würden!


 
Danke für das Zitieren aus dem Sinn-Zusammenhang heraus ... Wo wir gerade bei Mehrfach-Nicks waren (ein Benutzer - mehrere Nicks) bei wem hatte ich das nur vorher schon mal gesehen ...?


----------



## jabba (10 August 2008)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> ...
> Zum Thema Humor: jabba waren die "Arschlöscher" Absicht oder ein Vertippsler?


 
Ich wollte das zwar durch A.... ersetzen aber es es einfach ein Synonym dafür, in einem Tread einfach herumzupoltern, und deshalb habe ich es auch so geschrieben und ist keinesfalls auf Stollentroll bezogen.

Mich nerven auch so einige Fragesteller, aber dann antworte ich einfach nicht. (Im Gegensatz zu Larry der hat ja eine Engelsgeduld , der könnte ja SPS-Seelsorger werden)

Das was hier zur Zeit passiert geschieht in regelmäßigen Abständen immer wieder. Das kenne ich schon seit Akustikkoppler und Compuserve. Das sind dann ´die Momente wo man sich denkt, aussitzen oder weiterziehen.

Und ich denke mal, die Kernmannschaft ist hier weil sie Interesse an der Technik hat und sich austauschen und helfen will. Und so ein Theater wegen einem Stollen"*troll*" muss eigentlich nicht sein.


----------



## Markus (10 August 2008)

gibt es wirklich leute die so naiv sind und gelauben das stollentroll kein zweitacc ist?

ich bin jetzt einfach so frei und behaupte das.

sicher waren seine beiträge nicht ausfallend, aber allesammt sinnlos - meine meinung.

zweitaccs brauchen wir nicht, derjenige der hinter stolletroll steckte wird niemals soviel arsch in der hose haben das zuzugeben bzw. dazu zu stehen.

wenn herr stolltroll ein problem damit hat darf er mich gerne anrufen, keine mails, damit verschwende ich keine zeit...

forendiva, und fve stehen auch auf meiner abschussliste um das mal ganz offen zu sagen. der zweitacc "forendiva" hat derzeit noch eine daseinsberechtigung durch den einen oder anderen sinnvollen beitrag, bei fve tu ich mir schon schwer diese daseinsberechtigung zu erkennen.

es ist einfach zu offensichtlich - und ich verstehe auch nicht warum es leute gibt die für diese gespaltenen persönlichkeiten ohne arsch ind er hose voten - wollte *ihr eure* zweitaccs schützen?

muss ich auch nicht verstehen, einem dikatorischen tyranischen arschloch wie mir kann es einfach egal sein...


----------



## nade (10 August 2008)

Also mal dazu... es fehlt mir eine Antwortmöglichkeit, und zwar für die Mitte... kenn ihn nicht aber famd seine Kommentare nicht angreifend...
oder aber kenne ihn nicht, also warum Sperren?
Also außer Multiaccountler was wird sonst vorgeworfen?
Zu Multiacc. da auch in einem "Killerspielespielerclan" da wird auch ein Multiclan´ler rausgeworfen, was quasi das selbe ist.
Aber Waldy dein "Schreibdialekt" ist manchmal schon grass. 
Ok mein Chatsaarlännisch iss ach net wirklisch bessa ze lese.
Trotzdem wären es die Vorwüre zu nennen vielleicht weniger unnötige Kommentare zu lesen besser... (oder so derar)


----------



## Larry Laffer (10 August 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> einem dikatorischen tyranischen arschloch wie mir kann es einfach egal sein...


 
Gut, dass du den Zwinkerer da eingebaut hast ...

Das mit dem "Arsch in der Hose" lag mir vorhin auch schon mal auf der Zunge. Ich hatte mich dann für die etwas leisere Variante entschieden.

Trotzdem hat auch jemand wie z.B. OHGN, der das Ganze sehr sachlich auf den Punkt gebracht hat, Recht ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## forendiva (10 August 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> forendiva, und fve stehen auch auf meiner abschussliste um das mal ganz offen zu sagen. der zweitacc "forendiva" hat derzeit noch eine daseinsberechtigung durch den einen oder anderen sinnvollen beitrag



Danke für Deine Offenheit!


----------



## Markus (10 August 2008)

forendiva schrieb:


> Danke für Deine Offenheit!


 
gern geschehen... 

aja - du darfst mich natürlich auch anrufen, und fve selbstverständlich auch...


----------



## waldy (10 August 2008)

Hi Leute,



> aja - du darfst mich natürlich auch anrufen, und fve selbstverständlich auch...


 - darf ich auch dich anrufen ? 

Das finde ich Super 

gruß waldy


----------



## HDD (10 August 2008)

Ja Waldy ruf da mal an!!!

HDD


----------



## Markus (10 August 2008)

um das hier auch nochmal zu sagen:

ich habe kein problem damit wenn hier mal einer auf den putz haut, und es gibt meiner meinung nach wenig "technisch orientierte" foren in denen das in der art wie hier tolleriert wird. aber wenn ihr euch dafür - und nur dafür wie es bei stollentroll offensichtlich war - zweitaccs anlegt, dann platz mir der sack!

das ist primär immer noch ein SPS-Forum und kein "freiemeinungsäusserungsforum"...

und wer seine "freiemeinungsäusserung" unter seinem richtigen nick nicht vertreten kann, der soll seine freie meinung einfach für sich behalten.


@waldy
also ich bin mir in einer sache ganz sicher:
du bist definitiv kein fake!


----------



## zotos (10 August 2008)

Nun melde ich mich auch mal zu Wort. Ich verstehe den wirbel nicht, dieser Thread hat schon deutlich mehr Beiträge als der Stollentroll je verfasst hatte. Das ist doch unverhältnismäßig. Ich finde die ganze Diskussion amüsant. Die Zweitaccount-Problematik ist doch nun auch nicht erst seit gestern bekannt. Ich erinnere mich da an Werbeaktionen wo ein anderer Kollege auch aufgefallen ist und wurde der gesperrt? Ähm... ja, aber aus anderem Grund ;o) und deutlich später. 
Was nützt es denn den Zweitaccount von einem Kollegen zu sperren...? also wenn dann muss man auch den 1. Account dicht machen wenn es bekannt wird. Mit Anhörung und dem drumherum. Aber selbst das macht ja absolut keinen Sinn da man ja relativ schnell einen neuen Account hat. Das ganze ist doch vergebliche Mühe. 
Es wissen übrigens einige User wer hinter dem Stollentroll steckt und wenn Interesse besteht kann man ja zum Denunziantentum aufrufen. Ich weis wer dahinter steckt und ich kenne auch die Zweitaccounts einiger Kollegen (!) bei anderén kann ich nur Verdächtigungen äußern , aber in den Zeiten der "Hexenverfolgung" sollte das doch schon reichen ;o)
 Über die Gründe von zweit Accounts und ob das zulässig ist kann man ja streiten. Der eine nutzt eben in der Firma einen anderen Account als zuhause, dann ist es nun mal so das dieses Forum einige "Spaßvögel" hat (wie Markus das genannt hatte) und im Bereich der Komik ist es eben auch ein Stilmittel in andere Rollen zu schlüpfen (Siehe z.B. Hape Kerkeling und der Horst Schlämmer usw. ) dann kann man ganz anders auftreten. Jetzt kann jeder für sich entscheiden ob das o.k. ist oder nicht aber Strafbar ist es wohl eher nicht. Es kann noch mehr Gründe geben z.B. um künstlich die Werbetrommel für Tools und Produkte zu rühren, ob das mit rechten Dingen zugeht kann man dann mit Juristen diskutieren.  

Bitte nicht einbremsen lassen, dieses Thema amüsiert mich köstlich. Ich fand auch die Reaktionen vom Kollegen sps-concept (im SP4 Thread) super unterhaltsam. Das Forum macht mir wieder Spaß. 
@Markus: vielen vielen Dank das Du den wieder freigeschaltet hast.  Wie wäre es denn wenn dieser Kollege Admin rechte bekommen würde? Dann würde sich das hier zum Flughafen entwickeln (alle paar Minuten Fliegt einer raus und kommt durch die Hintertür wieder rein). Dies fördert dann auch die Kreativität beim Nick-Erfinden. 

Oder sollten wir mal eine Kickliste erstellen? Da kann dann jeder 10 User nennen die gekickt werden sollten. Man könnte ein ähnliches Verfahren wie bei der User 2007 Wahl verwenden. Ich denke die Beteiligung könnte noch besser ausfallen.

Ich war ja eine Zeit lang im Forum Neues Christentum Anschnur, da wurden die nicht gekickt oder gesperrt sondern "verbannt" das hatte Stil.

In diesem Sinne: Nehmt euch weiter viel zu ernst und macht immer heiter weiter ;o)


----------



## vierlagig (10 August 2008)

OT:



zotos schrieb:


> Man könnte ein ähnliches Verfahren wie bei der User 2007 Wahl verwenden.



super stichwort! zotos? machst du dieses jahr wieder den wahlleiter? büüüddde


----------



## Question_mark (11 August 2008)

*Unsere heissgeliebten Trolle*

Hallo,



			
				zotos schrieb:
			
		

> und im Bereich der Komik ist es eben auch ein Stilmittel in andere Rollen zu schlüpfen (Siehe z.B. Hape Kerkeling und der Horst Schlämmer usw. ) dann kann man ganz anders auftreten.



Das hier ist ein Forum für SPS-Technik und nicht für Komiker mit aus psychischen Problemen entstandenen Drang, in verschiedene Personalities zu schlüpfen und sich hier auszutoben...
Wobei bei Hape Kerkeling eher der Kommerz und Job im Vordergrund steht.
Nichts gegen Witze, Humor, Frozzeleien und Situationskomik, aber letztendlich steht oben in der Titelzeile des Browsers SPS-FORUM ...
Und da ich schon eine Menge Forumsteilnehmer real kennengelernt habe, kann ich eigentlich sagen, die mögen alle Witze, Spass und Frozzeleien. Dafür haben wir ja auch hier im Forum einen Stammtisch und ein halbjährliches Treffen bei der SPS/IPC oder in Ostrach. Und keiner geht zum Lachen in den Keller ...
Aber da war auch noch keiner mit einem Multiaccount dabei, ich bin mir sicher.
Aber einige Teilnehmer verstecken sich hinter multiplen Identitäten und werden da niemals auftauchen. Und warum werden die nicht auftauchen ? 
Ganz einfach, mangels Arsch in der Hose, die verstecken sich feige hinter einigen Accounts und Ihre einzige Freude ist, hier Unruhe gestiftet zu haben. Ein ziemlich erbärmliches Leben, oder ???



			
				zotos schrieb:
			
		

> Der eine nutzt eben in der Firma einen anderen Account als zuhause,



Aber mit welchem Grund ? Ist der Teilnehmer zuhause eine andere Persönlichkeit als in der Firma ?
@zotos : Wieviele Accounts hast Du hier im Forum, mal ganz ehrlich 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## vierlagig (11 August 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Aber einige Teilnehmer verstecken sich hinter multiplen Identitäten und werden da niemals auftauchen. Und warum werden die nicht auftauchen ?
> Ganz einfach, mangels Arsch in der Hose, die verstecken sich feige hinter einigen Accounts und Ihre einzige Freude ist, hier Unruhe gestiftet zu haben. Ein ziemlich erbärmliches Leben, oder ???



GERÜCHT ... sorry, aber ich finde zotos hat mit seiner erklärung zum zweitaccount die richtigen worte gefunden!

*der zweitaccount ist keine ersatzbefriedigung, er ist eine andere ausdrucksform!*

...ja, sicher, die technik sollte im vordergrund stehen, tut sie aber meist auch! und leider denke ich von vielen wirklich, dass sie zum lachen in den keller gehen... habe in meinem ersten jahr fast jeden neuen faden verfolgt und habe feststellen müssen, dass es vielen schwer fällt mal ein auge zuzudrücken, wenn jemand daher kommt und meint, er mache es sich viel zu schwer oder einen nicht ganz ernst gemeinten tipp bereit stellt ...

wer hat eigentlich csharpxx gesperrt als herauskam, das johnij der zweitaccountnutzer ist?

oder anders: würde forendiva gesperrt werden, wenn sie sich nun bekennt Elizas, vierlagigs oder AUDSUPERUSERs zweitaccount zu sein? und wenn ja, warum? nur wegen markus seinen platzenden eiern?

ich bin immer noch dafür: wenn die abstimmung zu gunsten stollentroll ausgehen sollte, sollte die sperrung aufgehoben werden. PUNKT.


----------



## Question_mark (11 August 2008)

*Multiple personalities*

Hallo,



			
				vl schrieb:
			
		

> GERÜCHT ... sorry, aber ich finde zotos hat mit seiner erklärung zum zweitaccount die richtigen worte gefunden!
> der zweitaccount ist keine ersatzbefriedigung, er ist eine andere ausdrucksform!



Also vl, das ist kein Gerücht sondern Realität, ist leider so.
Und warum braucht jemand unterschiedliche Ausdrucksformen, ich habe nur *eine* Persönlichkeit, und die lebe ich ohne Kompromisse. Und dazu stehe ich, auch wenn ich damit manchmal heftig anecke. Und bestimmt manchmal Fehler mache, nobody is perfect....
Einem Schauspieler gestehe ich gerne die Fähigkeit zu, in einer Rolle eine bestimmte Persönlickeit darzustellen, das ist sein Beruf. Aber für einen Multiple Account hier im Forum gibt es nach meiner Meinung keine Rechtfertigung.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## vierlagig (11 August 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Und warum braucht jemand unterschiedliche Ausdrucksformen, ich habe nur *eine* Persönlichkeit



...schätze dich glücklich, komm mal mit vieren klar! ...was nicht heißen soll, ich hätte vier accounts!


----------



## Question_mark (11 August 2008)

*-3*

Hallo,



			
				vl schrieb:
			
		

> ...schätze dich glücklich, komm mal mit vieren klar!



ja, vl, ich habe drei Probleme weniger, gar nicht so schlecht oder ?

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Markus (11 August 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> wer hat eigentlich csharpxx gesperrt als herauskam, das johnij der zweitaccountnutzer ist?


 
wozu? ist offiziell aufgeflogen, wird nicht mehr benutzt, nervt nicht - ende!

aber wenn du willst sperre ich den user wenn ich das nächste mal im admin panel bin.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (11 August 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> oder anders: würde forendiva gesperrt werden, wenn sie sich nun bekennt Elizas, vierlagigs oder AUDSUPERUSERs zweitaccount zu sein? und wenn ja, warum? nur wegen markus seinen platzenden eiern?


 
Ich bin unschuldig, Forendiva ist ganz sicher *nicht* *mein* ZweitUser.
Ganz schön frech, was Du hier treibst 4L.
Eliza was meinst Du? Wird höchste Zeit, dass der mal eins hinter die Löffel bekommt. Sein grosser Bruder soll ja auch hier im Forum sein.

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## johnij (11 August 2008)

*Ups!!!!!!!*

Hallo ihr lieben,

es scheint, ich habe das ganze am Wochenende verpasst.

@Lieber Markus: Sperren war und ist keine ''Lösung.
Dadurch schadest du Dir selbst.
Ich glaube, dein Ruf ist jetzt im Eimer .

Viele Grüße

johnij


----------



## johnij (11 August 2008)

*Add on*

Noch was,
ich habe immer das Gefühl, Forendiva und 4L haben was gemeinsam

Könnte es nicht sein, dass Fd=4L???

johnij


----------



## johnij (11 August 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> wozu? ist offiziell aufgeflogen, wird nicht mehr benutzt, nervt nicht - ende!
> 
> aber wenn du willst sperre ich den user wenn ich das nächste mal im admin panel bin.


 

Welchen User meinst Du???

Ist das vernünftig?????

Damit machst Du Dir keine Freunde

johnij


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (11 August 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> Noch was,
> ich habe immer das Gefühl, Forendiva und 4L haben was gemeinsam
> 
> Könnte es nicht sein, dass Fd=4L???
> ...


 
Wirklich?

Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass Vierlagig so viel Arsch in der Hose hat, um Forendiva zu sein. 

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## vierlagig (11 August 2008)

kaum ist johnij da wirds komisch ...

naja, da die diskussion ja schon im dritten beitrag beendet war, who cares? 



johnij schrieb:


> ich habe immer das Gefühl, Forendiva und 4L haben was gemeinsam



ja, wir scheinen dich beide nicht leiden zu können und ich bin mir sicher mit dieser meinung sind wir nicht allein

...was soll es markus eigentlich schaden, wenn er eine nachvollziehbare linie fährt und sie durchzieht? wenn er gegen zweitaccs ist, bitte schön, es ist immerhin noch sein server, auf dem wir uns hier tummeln

@AUDSU: ich habe drei unwahrscheinliche beispiele rausgesucht, spiel mit worten, verstehst? ...ich hab nen recht kleinen arsch...


----------



## Perfektionist (11 August 2008)

ich find Stollentroll einfach nur genial:


Stollentroll schrieb:


> ...
> Dabei kann man doch so schön bei KOP den Überblick behalten. Ich fahre oft auch die Linien mit dem Finger nach damit ich nicht in der Zeile verrutsche.
> ...


Aber wer sowas zu schnell liest, übersieht halt leider allzuleicht die wahre Aussage, die dahinter steht.

Warum der Admin dagegen (noch) die Forendiva liebt, kann ich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen. In deren Beiträgen hab ich kaum einen Funken technischen Bezuges ausmachen können. Liegt es daran, dass Markus ahnt (oder weiß), wer diese Göttin erschaffen haben könnte?


----------



## johnij (11 August 2008)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Warum der Admin dagegen (noch) die Forendiva liebt, kann ich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen. In deren Beiträgen hab ich kaum einen Funken technischen Bezuges ausmachen können. Liegt es daran, dass Markus ahnt (oder weiß), wer diese Göttin erschaffen haben könnte?


 


*ACK**ACK*

FD hat eigentlich hier im Forum nix verloren.

@ Herr Markus, was sagst du dazu?

johnij


----------



## Solaris (11 August 2008)

So, ich hab dann auch mal abgestimmt. Das Gezehter kann ich nicht verstehen, ist aber immer wieder lustig und abwechslungsreich, dafür ein *großes Dankeschön!!*

Irgendwie drängt sich mir der Verdacht auf das hier solche Entscheidungen über eine Sperrung nach unterschiedlichen Maßstäben vollzogen werden. Da gibts doch bestimmt noch härtere Fälle. Ich finde mehrere Accounts überflüssig, aber wer's brauch...
Die fachliche Seite sollte bei so einem Forum doch im Vordergrund bleiben. Bei einigen Beiträgen habe ich den Eindruck, dass der Verfasser seinen beruflichen Frust Luft verschaffen will und dadurch den einen oder anderen Intelligenzausfall erleidet. Zum Glück überwiegen die fachlichen Ausführungen und das ist auch gut so. Außerdem habe ich den Eindruck dass die Moderatoren hier zu selten mal auf den Tisch hauen.
Das Forum ist super, bleibt sauber


----------



## Waelder (11 August 2008)

@Solaris


> Außerdem habe ich den Eindruck dass die Moderatoren hier zu selten mal auf den Tisch hauen.


*ACK* kann ich sagen.

Ein bissel gesundes "Rumgezicke" ist eigentlich gar nicht schlecht. Aber wenn dann ein "Fachthreat" in eine Bierlaune umschwingt weil  z.B ...."ich hätt noch das Pünktchen auf dem i um 45° gedreht"...angebracht werden muss. Das finde ich nicht mehr so toll. Wenn eine Behauptung wiederlegt wird oder einer eine bessere Idee hat da spricht absolut nix dagegen, aber einfach mal ein paar phrasen reinschmeissen um den anderen zu Übertrumpfen? Wers braucht ? Mir gehts auch ohne. 

Leute wenn ihr streiten wollt oder euch irgendwie Differenzen plagen, dann bleibt doch bitte im Stammtisch. Macht doch nicht die normalen Threats zunichte mit eurem ...Ich bin 2x besser als Du....

..Die geschickteste Art, einen Konkurrenten zu besiegen, ist, ihn in dem zu bewundern, worin er besser ist......

z.Thema Doppelaccount : wie wärs denn die IP mitzuloggen und anzuzeigen im Forum ? Dann habt ihr sicher den einen oder anderen Zwilling ? Einige Foren machen so was. 

Gruss Wälder


----------



## johnij (11 August 2008)

Waelder;148268
 
z.Thema Doppelaccount : wie wärs denn die IP mitzuloggen und anzuzeigen im Forum ? Dann habt ihr sicher den einen oder anderen Zwilling ? Einige Foren machen so was. 
 
Gruss Wälder[/quote schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> das bietet keine 100% Lösung an
> 
> Manche haben 3 Rechner+Laptop
> ...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (11 August 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> Hallo,
> das bietet keine 100% Lösung an
> 
> Manche haben 3 Rechner+Laptop
> ...


 
Unserer johnij kennt sich aus *ROFL*


----------



## Waelder (11 August 2008)

Klaro johnij, aber wir gehen mal davon aus das dereine oder andere sich über den Firmenrouter ins web einklinkt und da wird halt nunmal nur die IP der  Firma gezeigt. Wenn ich das von zuhause aus mach da mach ich schnell disconnect in meinem router fertig neue IP . Aber bei der Firma da ists halt nicht so einfach oder. Nachteilig ist halt wenn 2 oder mehrere in der gleichen Firma sind und auch im Forum. Bei mir sind´s glaube ich nur 2. Wir tragen unsere Unstimmigkeiten immer nach 17:00 Uhr mit nem Bier oder mit nem "bengel" aus ;-)

Gruss Wälder


----------



## johnij (11 August 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Unserer johnij kennt sich aus *ROFL*


 

Nur mal zu deiner Info Mr Paul Keule,
ICH HABE JETZT NUR EINEN NICKNAMEN 
Ich habe keinen Grund mir einen anderen anzulegen

johnij


----------



## Lipperlandstern (11 August 2008)

Ja ja.. Ich kann mich erinnern das das mal anders war........ ROFLMAO


----------



## Larry Laffer (11 August 2008)

@Axel:
Immer dran denken. 2 Nicks kann auch von Vorteil sein. Man kann sich z.B. auch mit sich selbst so richtig schön fetzen oder sich gegenseitig auf die Schulter klopfen ...

Nur so am Rande - ohne Bezug zu irgendetwas ...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (11 August 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> @Axel:
> Immer dran denken. 2 Nicks kann auch von Vorteil sein. Man kann sich z.B. auch mit sich selbst so richtig schön fetzen oder sich gegenseitig auf die Schulter klopfen ...
> 
> Nur so am Rande - ohne Bezug zu irgendetwas ...


 
@LL

Dann hast du keine 2 Nicks... so oft wie du hier gelobt und schultergeklopft wirst.... hmmmmmmm oder ganz viele


----------



## Larry Laffer (11 August 2008)

das wäre mir zu anstrengend ...


----------



## vierlagig (11 August 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Dann hast du keine 2 Nicks... so oft wie du hier gelobt und schultergeklopft wirst.... hmmmmmmm oder ganz viele



ja, er gehört zu denen, die dieses schulterklopfen verdient haben und doch bescheiden zurückweisen und klein reden ...


----------



## afk (11 August 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ... oder sich gegenseitig auf die Schulter klopfen ...


Die linke Hand auf die rechte Schulter und die rechte Hand auf die linke Schulter ? 



Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Nur so am Rande - ohne Bezug zu irgendetwas ...


*ROFL*


Gruß Axel


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (11 August 2008)

jabba schrieb:


> Nach Meiner Meinung Ist So Ein Stollentroll Wie Ein Tamagotchi, Es Wird Mit Reaktionen Auf Die Antworten Gefüttert, Wenn Man Das Unterlässt Geht Es Ein.
> 
> Und Ich Finde Es Gut, Das Markus So Langsam Mal Die Notbremse Zieht, Nach Meiner Meinung Könnte Er Das Durchaus öfter Machen.



*ACK*

Wahrscheinlich sitzt der Stollentroll ob dieser Diskussion fassungslos 
vor seinem PC. Ihm war schon von Anfang an klar, dass sein provokanter
Name gepaart mit seinen bedeutungslosen Beiträgten früher oder später
wieder verschwinden wird.

So ist es jetzt gekommen und wir sollten es hinnehmen wie der Troll
selbst.

Die Admins Markus und Joe können es nicht jedem Recht machen und
viele menschliche Entscheidungen sind nun mal nicht 100 % objektiv.
Aber die beiden machen zusammen mit den Moderatoren unter dem 
Strich einen guten Job, was man an der sehr hohen Akzeptanz des 
SPS-Forums erkennt.


----------



## johnij (11 August 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> *ACK*
> 
> Wahrscheinlich sitzt der Stollentroll ob dieser Diskussion fassungslos
> vor seinem PC. Ihm war schon von Anfang an klar, dass sein provokanter
> ...


 
Schleimer--  
johnij


----------



## vierlagig (11 August 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> Schleimer--
> johnij



ich glaube nicht, gehe ich davon aus das herr bäurle das 1. nicht nötig und 2. mit seiner aussage recht hat

...aber wer erwartet von dir, dass du es verstehst...


----------



## Manfred Stangl (11 August 2008)

*korrekt*



Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Aber die beiden machen zusammen mit den Moderatoren unter dem
> Strich einen guten Job, was man an der sehr hohen Akzeptanz des
> SPS-Forums erkennt.


 
*ACK*
Ist ein super Forum


----------



## Lipperlandstern (11 August 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ich glaube nicht, gehe ich davon aus das herr bäurle das 1. nicht nötig und 2. mit seiner aussage recht hat
> 
> ...aber wer erwartet von dir, dass du es verstehst...


 

Wie soll er das verstehen ?????  Du weist doch was er den ganzen Tag über macht, oder ???? ROFLMAO


----------



## Perfektionist (11 August 2008)

na denn, da hab ich noch ein paar bedeutungsvolle Beiträge:



SPS-Mirk schrieb:


> Übertreibung macht anschaulich
> 
> wenn der Administrator in so einem "Ton" hier schreibt da ist es nicht verwunderlich wenn sich die Trolle hier tummeln.
> 
> ...


 


SPS-Mirk schrieb:


> Hymne der Trolle featuring zotos:
> 
> Trolle nehmen auf den Arm, Trolle lieben Verlogenheit, Trolle wichsen heimlich, Trolle stehn auf Einsamkeit, oh Trolle sind so entsetzlich, Trolle sind im Forum ziemlich leicht ersetzlich! Trolle labern dumm die ganze Zeit sind am Morgen schon total breit! Wann ist ein Troll mal toll? Wann ist ein Troll mal toll???


 


SPS-Mirk schrieb:


> Leise schlummert der Troll, Markus ist schon wieder voll, Schmiermerker schmücken den Wald, Scheisse der UG kommt bald!


 


Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> @Markus :
> 
> ...


 
... nein, nein, nein ... SPS-Mirk ist ja kein Zweit-Account ROFLMAO:


----------



## JesperMP (11 August 2008)

Benutzern zu sperren finde ich nicht notwendig, ausser im absolut schlimmsten Fall.

Mir wäre genug wenn man jemand wirklich ignorieren konnte.
Dieses Feature, das wirklich sehr nützlich wäre, hat in den jetzigen form einen groben Fehler.
Wann ich wähle jemanden zu ignorieren, dann sind dieses Persons Einträge nicht ganz verstecht, aber wird mit diese systemmeldung angezeigt:
"Diese Nachricht ist versteckt, da sich [..] auf Ihrer Ignorier-Liste befindet. "
*Ich will das alles von der Person ins Frage absolut und total unsichtbar ist.*
Dann wäre ich ganz zufrieden.

Naja, as wird nicht passieren, da dieses Forum ein Fertigpaket ist (vBulletin), und solche änderungen vermutlich gar nicht möglich sind.


----------



## Markus (11 August 2008)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Warum der Admin dagegen (noch) die Forendiva liebt, kann ich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen. In deren Beiträgen hab ich kaum einen Funken technischen Bezuges ausmachen können. Liegt es daran, dass Markus ahnt (oder weiß), wer diese Göttin erschaffen haben könnte?


 
lieben?!
lieben ist gar kein ausdruck - ich vergöttere sie! 

ne ähhm keine ahnung, wie mnache hier schon gesagt haben sind solche persönlichen entscheidungen meist nicht sehr objektiv...

ich vertraue da einfach auf meine bauchentscheidungen, womöglich sperre ich sie/ihn/es schon heute abend? 






johnij schrieb:


> *ACK**ACK*
> 
> FD hat eigentlich hier im Forum nix verloren.
> 
> ...


 

du hast dich durch die eine oder andere aktion hier in der nahrungskette ganz weit nach hinten geschossen. sei dankbar das ich deine frage überhaupt kommentiert habe...


----------



## forendiva (11 August 2008)

Da dies mein letzter Beitrag in diesem großartigem Forum sein wird, möchte ich die Gelegenheit nutzen und Markus berichtigend beipflichten:

johnij hat den Award *"Goldenes Ende der Nahrungskette"* verdient!

Ansonsten gilt weiterhin: *fd hates you - johnij!*


So denn Freunde der gepflegten Forendiskussion, schön wars gewesen!
 Schalömchen dann!


...und mit herab hängendem Kopf wandte sich fordendiva um, ging ein paar Schritte, drehte sich nochmal um, schaute dem Admin in die Augen und schrie "NUN SPERR MICH ENDLICH DU A**** - sonst kann dich bald keiner mehr leiden" - eine Träne ... und forendiva zerfiel zu Staub ...


----------



## Manfred Stangl (11 August 2008)

*baba und foi ned*



forendiva schrieb:


> ...und mit herab hängenden Kopf wandte sich fordendiva um, ging ein paar Schritte, drehte sich nochmal um, schaute dem Admin in die Augen und schrie "NUN SPERR MICH ENDLICH DU A**** - sonst kann dich bald keiner mehr leiden" - eine Träne ... und forendiva zerfiel zu Staub ...


 
und selbst dieser letzte Beitrag hat einen Fallfehler!*ROFL*
mit ist eine Präposition im 3. Fall

mit herab hängendem Kopf....:!:

der deutsch prof
mani


----------



## kermit (11 August 2008)

fd, oh meine Göttin!

Wohin Du auch gehen magst - ich folge Dir!

Küss mich, denn ich will nicht der verwunschne Gott bleiben, den ein Schwein begehrt - erlöse mich ...


----------



## Flinn (11 August 2008)

*Danke!*

Ist schon toll, wie *23* Beiträge von Stollentroll und die darauf folgende Sperrung dieses Users den Thread auf zur Zeit *2337* Hits pushen konnten. Vor diesem Hintergrund möchte ich mich bei allen Schreibern für diesen amüsanten Thread bedanken - und vote natürlich für Stollentroll. Möge ihm doch wenigstens noch ein letzter Beitrag ermöglicht werden... Schön wär's allerdings, wenn er hier im Stammtisch bleibt und schreibt...


----------



## Perfektionist (13 August 2008)

Freiheit für freie Meinungen!


@ Flinn:
Dich hätt ich jederzeit auf der Seite der Mehrfachaccounts vermutet - die Solidarität zu einem "Troll" überrascht mich allerdings.


----------



## Flinn (13 August 2008)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Freiheit für freie Meinungen!
> 
> 
> @ Flinn:
> Dich hätt ich jederzeit auf der Seite der Mehrfachaccounts vermutet - die Solidarität zu einem "Troll" überrascht mich allerdings.


 
Vielen Dank für deine Mutmaßungen. Ich habe und hatte noch nie einen Mehrfachaccount. Da bin ich sowieso viel zu schreibfaul für...

Netten Gruß
Flinn


----------



## lorenz2512 (16 August 2008)

hallo,
@ markus: wann wird der stollentroll endlich entsperrt?


----------



## Markus (16 August 2008)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> @ markus: wann wird der stollentroll endlich entsperrt?


 
kannst du lesen?



Markus schrieb:


> 100 punkte - er wird definitif gsperrt bleiben...
> aber anhören tu ichs mir trotzdem mal


----------



## waldy (16 August 2008)

Hi, 
bis heute ich habe noch keine Entscheidung für " stollentroll " abgegeben, weil Komischeweise ich konnte von ihm keine Beträge in Forum finden , weiss nicht warum .

gruß waldy


----------



## Rainer Hönle (16 August 2008)

Nur suchen, dann findest du  das hier auch schon


----------



## kermit (16 August 2008)

ich probier es auch noch mal

für waldy:

*******************************************************
***** http://www.sps-forum.de/search.php?do=finduser&u=7606 *****
*******************************************************

bitte auf den Link in dem Sternenfeld klicken
.


----------



## waldy (16 August 2008)

Hallo,
Danke euch,
habe endlich die Beträge von unsere "Held " endlich gelesen.

Da habe ich wirklcih eine Frage an MARKUS , wo ist eigentlich dein Problemm mit Stollentroll ?

Was habe ich eigentlich von Stollentroll nicht Reichitg gefunden, das ist 





> Nö hab ich nicht.


Ich würde es so schreiben  





> Nein, habe ich nicht


 

also, schalte ihn frei, und das war s .

gruß waldy


----------



## kermit (16 August 2008)

Stollentroll schrieb:


> Nö hab ich nicht.


 


> Ich würde es so schreiben
> Zitat:
> Nein, habe ich nicht
> :smile:


 
waldy, Du bist der infamste von uns allen :s18::s18::s18:


----------



## zotos (16 August 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> 100 punkte - er wird definitif gsperrt bleiben...
> aber anhören tu ichs mir trotzdem mal



Apropos "anhören" ich würde gerne mal eine Stellungnahme von Dir lesen. Warum Du solche Umfragen startest um sie dann vom 3. Beitrag an für unnötig zu erklären?

Wann endet denn diese wichtige Umfrage?

Wir hatten ja in letzter Zeit eh zu wenig Umfragen. Kommt aber wieder in Mode ;o)


----------



## Markus (16 August 2008)

eine *was *willst du von mir?

wann die umfrage endet darf jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, für mich ist sie schon lang vorbei...


----------



## zotos (16 August 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> eine *was *willst du von mir?
> ...


Du sollst Dich mit Deinen edlen Herren der Tafelrunde besprechen und mal bekannt geben ob und vor allem warum der Stollentroll gesperrt bleibt. Mich würde es auch interessieren warum Du diese Umfrage gestartet hast.

Egal was Du machst lass diese Komödie weiter gehn. Ich sehe da noch viel Potential zum lachen.


----------



## Markus (16 August 2008)

warum?

welche edlen herren? fals du die versoffene bande meinst, von denen hat jeder seine eigene meinung so wie jeder andere hier auch. wozu soll cih also speziell mit denen was absprechen?

die frage nach dem warum ist doch in diesen topic von mir beantwortet worden.

stollentroll ist ein zweitacc der nur zum sticheln genutzt wurde.

muss ich dir ne zeichnung machen?

ich denke auch du wirst ohne ihn leben können, er ist ja nicht gestorben, er wurde nur in diesem forum gesperrt. und wer weiß - vielleicht ist er dir ja näher als man denkt.


----------



## lorenz2512 (16 August 2008)

hallo,
ich komm mir auch verschaukelt vor.


----------



## Markus (16 August 2008)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> ich komm mir auch verschaukelt vor.


 
falls es dich beruhigt:

ich geh jetzt aufn geburtstag, und dein bischen "verschaukelt" wird sich im gegensatz zu meinem kopf morgen wie ein multipler orgassmuss anfühlen.

also nimms nicht so schwer, wir müssen alle unser päkchen tragen...


----------



## zotos (16 August 2008)

@Markus: DANKE! Bitte beantworte mir noch die eine Frage:



zotos schrieb:


> ...
> Mich würde es auch interessieren warum Du diese Umfrage gestartet hast.
> ...



Nicht falsch verstehen, ich bin sehr froh über diesen Thread samt Umfrage. 

Wer ist der nächste? Sollen wir die Idee mit der Kicklist noch mal in Angriff nehmen?


----------



## Markus (16 August 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> @Markus: DANKE! Bitte beantworte mir noch die eine Frage:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

ich habe ebenfalls in diesem trad das stichwort "bauchentscheidung" gesetzt - keine ahnung, vielleicht kann man es damit erklären...


----------



## waldy (16 August 2008)

Hallo,
also, jede hat Recht auf seine Humor aussagen, nur was ich vermute, wenn jemand andere würde so was schreiben:


> ich geh jetzt aufn geburtstag, und dein bischen "verschaukelt" wird sich im gegensatz zu meinem kopf morgen wie ein multipler orgassmuss anfühlen.


 - Markus würde ihn  sofort sperren und eine Umfrage stellen , soll er gespert bleiben oder nicht.

gruß waldy

P.S. wenn ich würde bei Markus Arbeiten anfangen, ich würde in erste halbe Stunde für meine Humor sofort entlassen gewesen


----------



## Markus (17 August 2008)

waldy schrieb:


> sofort entlassen gewesen


 
das ist vermutlich dein erster satz hier der so gramatikalisch quasi völlig korrekt ist!


----------



## waldy (17 August 2008)

Hi,
na sieht du, bei mir ist es noch nicht alles verloren 
Wer weiss, was kommt Morgen .

druß waldy


----------



## stift (17 August 2008)

> wenn ich würde bei Markus Arbeiten anfangen


grammatikalisch korrekt???
*ROFL*


----------



## Ralle (17 August 2008)

stift schrieb:


> grammatikalisch korrekt???
> *ROFL*



Na ja, wenn ich so gut Russisch könnte wie der waldy Deutsch kann, wär ich glatt froh . Und ansonsten kann ich nur sagen, waldys Deutsch ist deutlich besser geworden. Also auch mal daran denken, ob wir uns in einer anderen Sprache immer so ausdrücken könnten, daß alle uns verstehen.


----------



## Question_mark (17 August 2008)

*Also nur quasi*

Hallo,



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> das ist vermutlich dein erster satz hier der so gramatikalisch quasi völlig korrekt ist!



Aber eben nur quasi, also nicht so wirklich korrekt *ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## sps-concept (18 August 2008)

*und so gehts weiter*

und so gehts weiter:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=12031


----------



## vierlagig (18 August 2008)

sps-concept schrieb:


> und so gehts weiter:
> 
> http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=12031



da können wir doch noch froh sein, dass er noch nichts geschrieben hat und auf den richtigen moment wartet dir in den allerwertesten zu treten


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 August 2008)

sps-concept schrieb:


> und so gehts weiter:
> 
> http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=12031



Ich hätte doch gerne ein Gähn-Smily - für jetzt und für das was noch kommt.


----------



## Question_mark (18 August 2008)

*Hier der Smilie ...*

Hallo,



			
				Gerhard Bäuerle schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte doch gerne ein Gähn-Smily - für jetzt und für das was noch kommt.


Gerhard, da kann ich Dir helfen .. :sm13:
Ich denke mal, dieser Fred hat das Potential, bei sachgerechter Pflege und Fortführung irgendwann auch im SV zu verschwinden. 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------

